# "Chameleon Purple" Tarmacs



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Any educated guesses as to the durability of the 2016 Tarmac "Chameleon Purple" paint color?
Specialized Bicycle Components

_If_ it's done using a "ChromaFlair" type of paint, I'd expect good durability because there are no pigments involved -- it's based on constructive & destructive light interference created by precisely formed microscopic flakes.

But it's hard to believe a mass-market bike would use a paint system that's typically a _several $1000s_ option on a car. 

The white color on my 2009 Sworks Tarmac started showing some yellowing after about 4 yrs. 
6.5 yrs later, it's definitely not as bright white as it used to be.

Faddish, fluorescent neon colors can fade badly in as little as 1 year, from sun's UV light.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe they actually first used the Chameleon purple color on the Boonen Venge back in 2014. I haven't heard anyone complain about those.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya I would think they are fine. I haven't heard of any issues.


----------

